
CEO of a startup is firing employees right before their stock options vest - justinzollars
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/The-CEO-of-a-3-7-billion-startup-is-allegedly-11072615.php#photo-12471223
======
merricksb
Heavily discussed 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14111923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14111923)

